# CM Elite 430 Black - Front Speaker out not working properly



## robotsmani (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi,
My two weeks old CM 430black cabinet's front speaker socket got loose connection. It is not working properly, when i plug the head phone/speaker pin. When i plug it / Adjust it in particular position it is working.

(Actually it was my mistake. with the headphone connected i pulled it hardly and after that it got loose)

How can i proceed with this. Can i call the service center for replacement or can repair it myself(i am a elecronics guy. i have all the soldering iron etc...).
I am worrying to call the service center, because for that i have to disconnect all the connection and send it and waiting for replacement etc...
BTW...These cabys are really have RMA?

Please advice me....

Thanks,
Mani


----------



## RCuber (Oct 10, 2011)

Open the front bezel and check the Front IO board, check if the board is properly fitted. Also check the HD Front Audio connector on the motherboard. I has a similar problem with the loose connection on the motherboard.


----------

